# Browning Silver Hunter



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Just picked one of these up for the little woman. It is a very sweet gun. It feels light, nice balance and nice wood. Haven't shot it yet, just brought it home last night.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Just picked one of these up for the little woman. It is a very sweet gun. It feels light, nice balance and nice wood. Haven't shot it yet, just brought it home last night.


I just had my first look at this model. It looks like the Gold with the bolt of the SX3, nice light gun. Does it have a different bolt, bolt carrier, etc...than the Gold?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

It is supposed to be more like the X-3. So far after 3-400 light cheap loads, the Silver has out performed my X-3 hands down


----------

